# Can a rottweiler give birth to pups with no tails?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've never heard of this before,but i've just seen this in an advert.
" These puppies have been born today(without Tails), there are a mix of boys and girls to choose from."
I know nothing about the breed but my understanding was they had to have their tails docked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Does the ad actually claim they 'were' born without tails Jan?
Half wondering if the breeders have snipped em off just after they were born?
Other then that don't know what to say! other then perhaps there is a fault with the pups!

Maybe a rottie person can throw more light on it!

DT


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

No, they cannot be born with out a tail. Case for the RSPCA perhaps?

Answers.com - Are rottweilers born without a tail


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Does the ad actually claim they 'were' born without tails Jan?
> Half wondering if the breeders have snipped em off just after they were born?
> Other then that don't know what to say! other then perhaps there is a fault with the pups!
> 
> ...


*This is taken directly from the advert.
"These puppies have been born today(without Tails), there are a mix of boys and girls to choose from."
I'm thinking the same as you on this one.
*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> No, they cannot be born with out a tail. Case for the RSPCA perhaps?
> 
> Answers.com - Are rottweilers born without a tail


good idea Mrs!
Give the RSPCA a ring Jan! if they have been docked better the rspca be informed now! (it'll take em 8 weeks to check it out!!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *This is taken directly from the advert.
> "These puppies have been born today(without Tails), there are a mix of boys and girls to choose from."
> I'm thinking the same as you on this one.
> *


Email them and ask then Jan! make up any old cock and bull story! say you were wanting a rottie without a tail but you know thry are born with one so you are therefore worried that they have a defect that could affect their spine in later years! They may own up and admit they were docked!

They arn't in Irland are they??


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

no they cant unless maybe crossed with a breed with no tail but you wouldnt get every pup without a tail, some would take after the rottie , i cant think what large breeds have no tails either?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im sure iv heard there are rare bobtail rottweillers,so maybe thats what they are


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Im sure iv heard there are rare bobtail rottweillers,so maybe thats what they are


Awhh! well that may well be it then! I am off to google!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

no i think the owners are telling porkies


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Never heard of a bob tail rottweiler - are they related to Peter (rabbit).

Hope that is the case. Cos too sad that someone would be so devious and unscrupulous with little baby puppies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

some rotties are born without a tail due to birth defect but not a whole litter


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

just google it! as BEARPAW suggested there is such a dog! Seems they were not advertised prior to the docking ban as it could indicate future spine problems!
Also says very rare that the whole litter after born this way!

interesting reading!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mmm just had a quick google and seems some can be born with a bob tail but as bordie says i doubt a whole litter would be in the frenchies, the size of the tail can differ greatly from a very,very short tail to about 2inches the litter never usually has all the same tail size


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> mmm just had a quick google and seems some can be born with a bob tail but as bordie says i doubt a whole litter would be in the frenchies, the size of the tail can differ greatly from a very,very short tail to about 2inches the litter never usually has all the same tail size


do you mean like straight tails like in the bulldogs


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I*t states in the advert bobtails.The mum is kc reg but not the dad,but i can't find a kc reg bobtail on the kc site.The plot thickens.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> I*t states in the advert bobtails.The mum is kc reg but not the dad,but i can't find a kc reg bobtail on the kc site.The plot thickens.*


doen't read to me that neither nor both the bitch nor the sire would have to be bobtails! but have only scanned it quickly!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with Borderer - I know some breesd do occassionally throw up bobtails (corgis + OESs being the most obvious ones). I hadn't heard of it in rotties intil now - but as Borderer said, throwing a bobtail puop is one thing but a whole litter? Not bloody likely!

Sounds like another byb trying to get round the docking ban again - would definitely be worth reporting IMO. (Probably aslo means its a DIY job)


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> do you mean like straight tails like in the bulldogs


hi cav, yes little straight tails about 2 inches long and some are just little knots


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

a whole litter of bob's some ones telling porkies !


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> hi cav, yes little straight tails about 2 inches long and some are just little knots


Hiya yes my friends bully as a straight one thought thats what you meant but was not 100% sure
what about pugs tails?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Hiya yes my friends bully as a straight one thought thats what you meant but was not 100% sure
> what about pugs tails?


no, pugs tails curl over,but when they are puppies there tails are really long until they curl up


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> no, pugs tails curl over,but when they are puppies there tails are really long until they curl up


ow wow did not know that bet the look funny i have a soft spot for pugs i want one but hubby says no more dogs but we will see


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *This is taken directly from the advert.
> "These puppies have been born today(without Tails), there are a mix of boys and girls to choose from."
> I'm thinking the same as you on this one.
> *


I think its the case of clever wording, not seperating the "born today" and the "without tails"


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

On the subject of bobtail breeding, I read this article about how a breeder introduced natural bobtails into his boxer lines by crossing with a corgi. He has the full backing of the KC while doing this, i believe. Its a bit long (several diff articles) but a really interesting read and has some great pictures of the crosses and the different dogs used a long the way

GENETICS CAN BE FUN - Part 1

Definitely worth the read if you have the time!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> ow wow did not know that bet the look funny i have a soft spot for pugs i want one but hubby says no more dogs but we will see


ah go on:thumbup: he would love it


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have ssen so many Rotties and Boxers with tails lately and they look lovely, funny how the Rots look less scary with a tail, lol.

Surely the RSPCA vets would be able to tell if the tail was actually docked or natural from birth.
Personally I love tails on dogs, it's a way for them to communicate and not fair to take that away.

Bet the ad is faulse!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Personally I love tails on dogs, it's a way for them to communicate and not fair to take that away.
> 
> Bet the ad is faulse!


so do I
But I reckon our home insurance is set to hike! you would not believe the damage we have had

(seriously!! we have NOT ever nor shall put in a claim for damage done with that bl**dy tail!) and it hurts too!

DT


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Rotts r born with tails, lovely ones at that, these have been docked by the numpty owners as unfortunately there is still demand out there 4 docked pups, RSPCA will do nothing, we have had this b4 in our breed, DEFRA, dog wardens & RSPCA basically pass the buck as 2 whose responsibility it is 2 police this law, so BYB get away with it and satisfy numpties who demand !!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Some dogs (and cats, eg. Manx) are born naturally docked due to a gene mutation. Some breeders now select dogs specifically for this trait, and is not only restricted to rottweilers.

In this case, however, I would take the breeder's claims with a pinch of salt.


----------



## topcat (Sep 7, 2009)

My DH bumped into a couple walking 5 rottie pups all with their tails intact. They said they'd had a litter to make some cash (don't condone that at all but for another thread) and couldn't sell them because they wouldn't dock. So they decided to keep them all!! They adore their dogs so at least they're in a caring, if not overcrowded, home.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am sure a lot of breeders are still docking and nothing is being done about it. I know someone who was doing litters of boxers when vets were still allowed to do it though most refused and though everyone must have been aware they had been done illegally as the vets wouldnt do it nothing was ever said or done.

Last year Candy was beaten at a dog show by an illegally docked young dog.

I dont see it stopping while nothing is done and there are still buyers insisting on it.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I know Boxers have a Bob-Tail line and the breeder i used for Lucys mate last year has bred them. She said that its hit & miss with how many bob tail pups are born in a litter, the stud fees etc are dearer useing known bob'tail lines . With this in mind i cant see a whole litter being Bob's or even a kc dog with an unregistered dog when the demand is higher

Just to add i did see one of her pups and not 100% keen on the Bob tail........doesnt look right on a Boxer


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Have ssen so many Rotties and Boxers with tails lately and they look lovely, funny how the Rots look less scary with a tail, lol.
> 
> Surely the RSPCA vets would be able to tell if the tail was actually docked or natural from birth.
> Personally I love tails on dogs, it's a way for them to communicate and not fair to take that away.
> ...


AFAIK bobtails end in a pointed bone where a docked tail ends in a flat bone so that would be a means of identification.


----------



## Djon (Jul 28, 2016)

JANICE199 said:


> I've never heard of this before,but i've just seen this in an advert.
> " These puppies have been born today(without Tails), there are a mix of boys and girls to choose from."
> I know nothing about the breed but my understanding was they had to have their tails docked.


----------



## Djon (Jul 28, 2016)

My first Rott was born without a tail. Grand parents were all born in Germany. AKC registered pedigree with championship bloodlines. (Ives Eulenspiegel and Benno Vom Allgäuer Tor). Don't know if it was a defect but he had no disqualifying faults


----------

